# Karate won't be paying for their college tuition



## Gentle Fist (Apr 20, 2007)

Full Article http://www.heraldtribune.com/apps/pb...ST36/704200427. 



These kids were scammed into thinking their martial arts school would pay for college if they stuck it out...Anyone from Florida willing to help them out? 




> Karate wasn't Ashley Halpin's passion when she began her freshman year at Booker High.
> 
> Competitive roller skating had been her thing. But her priorities changed after an announcement at school about college scholarships and martial arts.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kacey (Apr 20, 2007)

That's just nasty... I suppose, since the essay was "Why I want to be a black belt" that was supposed to be enough (or that may be what he's claiming now) but that's just a horrendous lack of integrity.


----------



## Ping898 (Apr 21, 2007)

That's terrible.  I hope someone is able to help them out, that someone will step up and the doctor looses business over this!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 21, 2007)

Definately terrible and I feel really sad for the kid's who participated in this.  However in life I think we all need to realize that when some thing sounds too good to be true that is probably is.  Yet the blame on this surely falls on the former school owner, current school owner and ultimately on Mr. DiTomaso.


----------



## Ping898 (Apr 21, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Definately terrible and I feel really sad for the kid's who participated in this. However in life I think we all need to realize that when some thing sounds too good to be true that is probably is. Yet the blame on this surely falls on the former school owner, current school owner and ultimately on Mr. DiTomaso.


 

But was it really too good to be true...there have been lots of feel good stories about people who tell a class of kindergardener's, go to school and graduate and I'll pay for college and it happens.  I could legitimately see this happening, especially since they limited this set-up to 5 people making it seem like a reasonable number of people.
I am not sure I completely blame the new school owner, but for sure blame the original and DiTomaso


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Apr 21, 2007)

From what little I read, it sounds like they have a decent chance at a lawsuit.
Still, can the afford a lawyer? Can she wait several years for the lawsuit to come to a close? Then, that still won't bring back the time she spent pursuing her chance at a college tuition.

Then, add the fact that the words "martial arts" will ALWAYS leave a bitter taste in her mouth.  She probably won't enroll her children in the arts one day and she will tell others (like she is doing) about her ordeal, which could turn others against training in the martial arts.

AoG


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 21, 2007)

Ping898 said:


> But was it really too good to be true...there have been lots of feel good stories about people who tell a class of kindergardener's, go to school and graduate and I'll pay for college and it happens. I could legitimately see this happening, especially since they limited this set-up to 5 people making it seem like a reasonable number of people.
> I am not sure I completely blame the new school owner, but for sure blame the original and DiTomaso


 
Well if the new school owner continued on with the program without checking into it then I am sure there might be some blame.  Certainly the orgional owner and DiTomaso have some blame in my opinion.

Certainly your example above does happen and there is absolutely no fault on this girls part or her parent's part.  Yet my point is that in life one must look at things with open eyes and particulary be critical of something that sounds just incredible.  It still might be true but really do your home work.


----------



## Logan (Apr 27, 2007)

A lesson learned the hard way.


----------



## Flying Crane (Apr 27, 2007)

well on the other hand, it kept her in school, she was motivated to get good grades (far higher than required, it seems), and she learned martial arts (hopefully it was quality training) and didn't have to pay for it.  Maybe it was deceitful, but it sounds like there may have been some good results anyway...


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 27, 2007)

What would REALLY be nice ... and perhaps a better example of what martial arts is "all about" ... would be if the new school owner held a fundraiser for these girls - a kicking marathon or demonstration or three.  And perhaps write letters of recommendations for these girls so they can go to college.  If they are worth backing and are worthy of the scholarship, why on earth wouldn't the instructor be there for his charges.

"It has nothing to do with me?"  Perhaps he's not at fault, but he could do 
_something _for these girls.

They could have spent their time in student government or volunteer organizations and earned national recognition and whatnot.

Seems like there's enough blame to go around on this one, but that doctor should be ashamed of himself.


----------



## Kwiter (Apr 27, 2007)

Florida State Attorney General might like to hear this wee story eh.


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 27, 2007)

It is storys like this that makes are comminity as a whole look bad, if as a martial art instructor we should be able to stand by our committments and make sure these girls are taking care of in some way.


----------

